# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  خبر مجنوووون : "روني" يعاني من إصابة خطيرة ستمنعه العودة نهائياً لمستواه الحقيقي !!!

## mrboch

فجّرت صحيفة "سبورت" الكتالونية قنبلة مدوية لربما ستكون فيها نهاية الزمن الجميل للنجم البرازيلي "رونالدينيو" , حيث أكدت ونقلاً عن صحيفة "ADN" أن "روني" أجرى الأسبوع المنصرم فحصاً طبياً بواسطة الأشعة في أحد المراكز الطبية المتخصصة في "برشلونه" من أجل الوقوف على حالته البدنية المتردية مؤخراً والتي حرمته من التواجد مع البارسا منذ "6 أسابيع" .

ولكن المفاجئة كانت في النتيجة التي أظهرت أن "روني" يعاني من مشكلة بدنية رهيبة وصفتها تلك الصحيفة بـ "المشئومه" والتي ستمنع "رونالدينيو" نهائياً من العودة لأفضل مستوياته كما كان يأمل الجميع ,.

الصحيفة لم تذكر إن كان "رونالدينيو" الذي أجرى تلك الفحوصات "فجراً" كان بمعية أحدٍ من أعضاء النادي من عدمه , ولكنها أشارت إلى أن ذلك قد يكون السبب الرئيسي وراء الإعلان المفاجئ لـ "سيلفيو بيرلسكوني" رئيس نادي "ميلان" الإيطالي , حينما قال قبيل بضعة أيامٍ أن لم يعد يفكر قط في "روني" ووصفه باللاعب الذي "لن يفيد ( ميلان ) لو إنتقل إليه" .

----------

